# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Complete List of 3D Printer Filament Suppliers

## Maggie

I never realized how many different companies produced filament for 3d printers.  There are literally hundreds fdm filament providers out there.  With all the competition you would think that prices would come down.  I was reading somewhere that it only costs about $2-$3 in raw material plastic pellets to create a one gram spool of filament.  Sure there are fixed costs, but these should easily be able to get diluted down as production heats up.  Here is a list of all the known filament suppliers out there.  Most provide both PLA and ABS:


http://reprap.org/wiki/Printing_Material_Suppliers


I would assume that it's the most complete list out there.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## atoff

I found that most of those suppliers are just selling rebadged cheap filament from China (Aliexpress / Alibaba).  This is the case with a lot of products, but it's really disappointing when these resellers are claiming to have produced their signature "premium" filament, which turns out is the same $12/kg stuff I can pick up myself from Ali... which is what I've ended up doing.  Most of the time they're reselling Wanhao, or Winbo, or some no-name even cheaper stuff.

I myself ordered a few spools of Wanhoa from Aliexpress... came to $71.50 for 3 spools of PLA with Fedex 3-5 day shipping, which equates to $23.83 per kg shipped. 

I also ordered a spool of ABS from IC3D (from Amazon), who now produce their own filament in the U.S.  They have really good reviews, and at $33 with free 2-day shipping with Prime, seems a pretty good deal.

----------


## Tugx

Thanks for this information! I'd like to get into the world of distribution of 3D filament in the near future and this is a good link. Some things needs updating, but hey, its a start.

----------


## RobH2

I too have been using IC3D and have really liked their filament. I also had an issue with some (I thought) and contacted them. They offered to swap it out "no questions asked." But, instead they gave me a few things to try and it turned out it was a problem on my end. I like their customer service, prices and product. 

But, back to the subject. I'd like to see a complete list and some ratings. I assume that reprap.org is going to be about as good as anyone right now.

----------


## Roxy

I wish they had one more column in their numbers.  I would like to know how much a 1 Kg spool is.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> I too have been using IC3D and have really liked their filament. I like their customer service, prices and product.





> I also ordered a spool of ABS from IC3D (from Amazon), who now produce their own filament in the U.S.  They have really good reviews, and at $33 with free 2-day shipping with Prime, seems a pretty good deal.



I'm going to look into IC3D. We buy most of our stuff from Amazon, because we have a business account or something.

----------


## RobH2

Besides having good quality filament that's one thing I like about IC3D. They are on Amazon and I have Amazon Prime so there is no shipping or tax. It's a winning combo for me.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

Anyone got a good PLA supplier on Amazon?

----------


## atoff

> Anyone got a good PLA supplier on Amazon?


I think you'd be happy with Prototype Supply (AKA Toybuilder Labs) for PLA.  http://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...oybuilder+labs 

Quality stuff. 

The Wanhao filament seems decent.  I really can't be sure just yet.  I had an issue with one spool tangling, causing an overnight print to jam and ruin the print at 56% completion.  I'm also getting crackling from the filament, but it may be that I'm printing at too high a temp.  110C... I'll reduce to 100C for the next run and see how it performs.  At the $23 per 1KG that I paid, I'm pretty happy with it.

----------


## hiram

I get my filament from e-bay, $23/Kg........Prints great, and it looks like prices are dropping, as there are a few at $20/Kg.....Shipping included.

Just read the reviews to find out if it is worth taking a chance on buying a roll............

----------


## lindamarreno

I once bought some filaments from ebay and it snapped. Yeah, totally ruined my day. After a week, I bought some from 3d2print and I am happy with it. I always get the 1.75 mm saver pack. It’s a bundle of different colored filaments.

----------


## atoff

> I once bought some filaments from ebay and it snapped. Yeah, totally ruined my day. After a week, I bought some from 3d2print and I am happy with it. I always get the 1.75 mm saver pack. It’s a bundle of different colored filaments.


Guessing you work for them?  Almost every one of your 11 posts is about 3d2print.  It's a pretty big turn off when companies spam this way, which leads me to avoid them, which is a shame, since their products may actually be decent... their tactics however...

----------


## RobH2

atoff, please be careful here and research your allegations before you post. I just looked at lindamarreno's posts and I had to open 6 of them before I hit one that mentioned 3d2print. Let's be fair to other users here and not jump to conclusions. We don't want to be one of those forums where everyone is throwing jabs at each other. Keep it professional everyone. 

Edit: to your point, you can probably find half a dozen posts where I mention IC3D filament. I don't work for them and don't know them but I like their products. We all like to brag about the things we like. I think lindamarreno just likes 3d2prints products too and is sharing.

----------


## doodadDoes

> I found that most of those suppliers are just selling rebadged cheap filament from China (Aliexpress / Alibaba).  This is the case with a lot of products, but it's really disappointing when these resellers are claiming to have produced their signature "premium" filament, which turns out is the same $12/kg stuff I can pick up myself from Ali... which is what I've ended up doing.  Most of the time they're reselling Wanhao, or Winbo, or some no-name even cheaper stuff.
> 
> I myself ordered a few spools of Wanhoa from Aliexpress... came to $71.50 for 3 spools of PLA with Fedex 3-5 day shipping, which equates to $23.83 per kg shipped. 
> 
> I also ordered a spool of ABS from IC3D (from Amazon), who now produce their own filament in the U.S.  They have really good reviews, and at $33 with free 2-day shipping with Prime, seems a pretty good deal.


This is very true, I wished for that same feature since it seems like most suppliers are just supplying the cheap crud from China. 
Full disclosure, I sell filament in Australia which I source from a Company in Melbourne (Lybina) because I was miffed at ordering filament only to have it be some other random chinese stuff. Don't get me wrong, there are some decent filaments made there, but since the suppliers don't tell you it was from manufacturer X, you've got no way of knowing.
I really do wish suppliers would just list who their manufacturer was - though I do understand why they don't  :Smile: 

It also makes it really hard to review a filament, or trust a review since two suppliers could be selling the exact same stuff.

----------


## iway

*Full Disclosure:* I founded Lone Star Filament

I think it's obvious that I'd recommend purchasing filament from Lone Star Filament. However,  I know full well that a simple plug by me is an automatic "_nope, can't trust you_!". Additionally, I'm proud to say that my filament is imported. By now you might be thinking, "_Okay buddy, hell no_." 

For good reason, people are discouraged and disappointed by some of the imported filament (an understatement). So was I. There is nothing more annoying than paying ~$30+ on spools that either clog or are too brittle. It's a waste of time and money. It was out of this frustration that I started Lone Star Filament. 

I'd like to tell you all a big secret that many, many existing suppliers don't tell you. The suppliers that boast "Made/Manufactured in the USA" don't want you to know that that's not entirely true. I can't speak for all, but many suppliers import PLA pellets and then extrude their own filament on machines that are often made in China. So to give off an impression that their inventory is "100% USA virgin material that's also manufactured in USA" is a bit misleading. Again, I can't speak for everyone. 

*"So why Lone Star Filament?"* 
I want to provide people with the same service and quality of product that I wanted as a consumer myself. So this is what I offer: 
*Fast shipping* (1-3 days), orders are processed and shipped out on the same day the are ordered (up to 3pm CST)*Affordable prices* - as of now I am running a May/June sale of PLA 1kg white filament for $19.95/spool + S&H*100% Refund/Exchange -* I've had my PLA quality tested over and over to make sure I have exceptional stock. I'm confident in my inventory and have yet to have a single complaint. But if you aren't satisfied, you get your money back and I risk my entire reputation and livelihood.

I hope this was helpful and that next time you order filament, you will consider Lone Star Filament  :Smile: . My contact information is on the website and I reply to every single message on the day it's sent. Thanks again for your consideration and time reading my long shpeel  :Big Grin: 

P.S - More colors are coming soon in inventory! I know people are asking  :Wink:

----------


## GeoM528

Thanks for sharing this information, mate! I’ve seen my supplier on the list—3D2print. I’ve been ordering from them since I’ve started my 3D printing hobby. I also tried buying spools of filaments at eBay but to my dismay the materials delivered to me were broken and prone to filament jamming.

----------


## atoff

> Thanks for sharing this information, mate! I’ve seen my supplier on the list—*3D2print*. I’ve been ordering from them since I’ve started my 3D printing hobby. I also tried buying spools of filaments at eBay but to my dismay the materials delivered to me were broken and prone to filament jamming.


Oh here we go again.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  4 out of 6 posts about 3D2print... the other 2 useless filler. I think I've sufficiently proven that these guys like to spam the hell out of any forum they come across. But why not PM *me* again with another warning about accusing members. 

Edit: Just for the record, in case you thought I was wrong about this guy too (probably the same person - again referencing Minecraft miniatures? lol):








> *Full Disclosure:* I founded Lone Star Filament
> 
> I think it's obvious that I'd recommend purchasing filament from Lone Star Filament. However,  I know full well that a simple plug by me is an automatic "_nope, can't trust you_!". Additionally, I'm proud to say that my filament is imported. By now you might be thinking, "_Okay buddy, hell no_." 
> 
> For good reason, people are discouraged and disappointed by some of the imported filament (an understatement). So was I. There is nothing more annoying than paying ~$30+ on spools that either clog or are too brittle. It's a waste of time and money. It was out of this frustration that I started Lone Star Filament. 
> 
> I'd like to tell you all a big secret that many, many existing suppliers don't tell you. The suppliers that boast "Made/Manufactured in the USA" don't want you to know that that's not entirely true. I can't speak for all, but many suppliers import PLA pellets and then extrude their own filament on machines that are often made in China. So to give off an impression that their inventory is "100% USA virgin material that's also manufactured in USA" is a bit misleading. Again, I can't speak for everyone. 
> 
> *"So why Lone Star Filament?"* 
> ...


You have a point here, that the pellets are often sourced from China, the issue is more a matter of quality control however.  Most of the problems that are encountered regarding filament has to do with the diameter tolerance, moisture, contamination, less so about the actual properties of the filament.  

That being said, there are some quality filaments that I buy from China.  I've already mentioned Wanhao.  I think their filament is pretty decent.  The tolerances have been very consistent, and my prints come out clean, and without too many issues.  




> This is very true, I wished for that same feature since it seems like most suppliers are just supplying the cheap crud from China. 
> Full disclosure, I sell filament in Australia which I source from a Company in Melbourne (Lybina) because I was miffed at ordering filament only to have it be some other random chinese stuff. Don't get me wrong, there are some decent filaments made there, but since the suppliers don't tell you it was from manufacturer X, you've got no way of knowing.
> I really do wish suppliers would just list who their manufacturer was - though I do understand why they don't 
> 
> It also makes it really hard to review a filament, or trust a review since two suppliers could be selling the exact same stuff.


I've been doing a whole lot of research on filaments / filament resellers, and suppliers.  It would be nice if the seller listed the manufacturer, but yeah, like you said, I understand why they don't.  Though, sometimes the resellers prices are decent enough, or even better than what I could get it for direct.  Shipping on some filaments isn't cheap when ordering from China to the U.S., so as long as I knew what I was actually getting, I wouldn't mind ordering from the reseller.  A good example of this is with Winbo filament.  I wanted to try this stuff, but shipping was far too high to make it cost effective, even when ordering several spools.  I could buy a single spool cheaper on Amazon and get it in 2-days with my Prime shipping.  3D-Filaments.com resells rebadged Winbo under their name Honeycomb Drone.  Their price for it isn't bad either, yet, when I contacted the seller asking him about colors based on Winbo's selection, he did not respond (Though, he responded very quickly before I mentioned Winbo).

----------


## Roxy

> Oh here we go again.  4 out of 6 posts about 3D2print... the other 2 useless filler. I think I've sufficiently proven that these guys like to spam the hell out of any forum they come across. But why not PM *me* again with another warning about accusing members.


No need to message you...  Superstar is our latest problem child.  You can see the delete post with the spam above...     :Smile:

----------


## atoff

> No need to message you...  Superstar is our latest problem child.  You can see the delete post with the spam above...



And yet, my latest warning from RobH2




> atoff,
> 
> I'm going to ask you to please keep it professional. If you want to report someone whom you think is a spammer please do so. But, just report it. I would caution you that to get defensive or to challenge us to *PM you again is unnecessary. 
> 
> Please step back from all of this and see it from a different perspective. Calling someone out in the middle of a thread until we have plenty of evidence that they are spamming is not going to be tolerated. The proper way to have handled the other one would have been to alert us privately and asked us to look into it instead of just throwing the accusation out. Whether you were ultimately right or wrong is immaterial. Because, what will happen one day is that a user who is legitimate will get called out in error. And that's not fair to anyone. 
> 
> In the end, spam is a nuisance. It's not worth getting as worked up about as you seem to be. We'll see it and delete it and move on.
> *


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This is a "discussion" forum right?  

"Plenty of evidence..."  I think the only thing that would have made it more obvious would have been if they'd added "Hi, btw, I'm spamming your forum" to their posts.  

"Keep it professional..."  I'm keeping it civil, clean, calm, rational... I didn't realize joining this forum meant being hired (without pay mind you!) into your corporate world.  

And this "getting worked up about..."  What exactly makes it seem like I'm "getting worked up" about it?  lol  Absurd.  I'm pointing it out... I think it's amusing... but getting worked up?  Uhm, no.  Rob, you're projecting your own mindset.

----------

